# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Creatine & Finasteride

## DPHT

I've just noticed today I'm probably balding. I immediately started to look at remedies and Finasteride seems to work for a lot of people. I'm also very much into bodybuilding and take 3 grams of Creatine daily.

From what I've read, Creatine increases DHT levels, and Finasteride decreases DHT production. So what are the effects of using both at the same time? Is it wise to take both of them? Or am I in for big trouble when I do?

----------

